# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Industrial Society and Its Future by Theodore Kaczynski

## disorderlyvision

.]

----------


## FindLiberty

Interesting points, but at some point, TK went WAY over the edge...
 like Dr Horrible did w/his "Death Ray" (starting at ~33:12), 
Ted received some sort of "higher calling" to move up into
the Evil League of Evil as he slowly turned into an
idiot, an extremely dangerous one at that!

Hmm, a school teacher (math prof) flips out in a big way,
and makes it onto fbi's Most Wanted List, or was Ted the
only one (that we know about)?  Wasn't he on psych meds?

Yet another reason to homeschool.

----------


## Aratus

Blast from the past in more ways than one. He hid well.
The FBI may have found the source of the 14+  packages. 
It took them quite a few years to identify the Unabomber, 
even then, the guy's sibling turned him in, patriotically.

----------


## mtr1979

Listened to this book on Audible and found it to be compelling.  The part I found most interesting was the idea of "surrogate activities."  The arguement is that in modern times our basic needs food, shelter  etcetera are relatively easy to acquire so we create artifical goals to give us meaning.

I'm actually surprised the book was good.  There were times the grammar structure and some of the terms he used seemed off.

I would like to see someone who is Ted Kaczynski intellectual equal critique his arguements and not resort to ad hominem attacks.

----------


## pcosmar

> I would like to see someone who is Ted Kaczynski intellectual equal critique his arguements and not resort to ad hominem attacks.


Nope.
Not gonna do it.

I find him oddly impressive.. and am not entirely in disagreement.

I think he was a Victim of this world.

----------

